
Simple λΠ-interpreter for matrix computation [pdf] - espeed
http://cs242.stanford.edu/assets/projects/2017/nykh.pdf
======
espeed
Here's the code: [https://github.com/nykh/cs242-lambda-
pi](https://github.com/nykh/cs242-lambda-pi)

